# Juan Mata al Manchester United



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Manchester United scatenato in questa finestra di mercato.Tutti in Inghilterra danno infatti per conclusa la trattativa lampo tra Moyes ed il Chelsea per il fantasista Mata,ai margini del progetto di José Mourinho.Il prezzo dell'affare si aggira intorno ai 45 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

45 milioni di euro, mamma mia che furto del chelsea, questo è un giocatorino


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 45 milioni di euro, mamma mia che furto del chelsea, questo è un giocatorino



Eh!?!?!? Prima dell'avvento del Messia di Setubal era di gran lunga il miglior giocatore del Chelsea.
22 gol e *39 assist* la scorsa stagione.


----------



## Graxx (22 Gennaio 2014)

mata un giocatorino...??? ad averne di giocatorini cosi...


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2014)

45 milioni? aahahahahhaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Robinho e Oscar son fenomeni e invece Mata un giocatorino. Mistero della fede(in Robinho).


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eh!?!?!? Prima dell'avvento del Messia di Setubal era di gran lunga il miglior giocatore del Chelsea.
> 22 gol e *39 assist* la scorsa stagione.



Nella scorsa stagione è stato uno dei migliori della Premier ... magari avessimo noi questo giocatorino..


----------



## Frikez (22 Gennaio 2014)

Pagato troppo però ci sta, non potevano continuare con Nani ed Ashley Young.

Dovevano prendere Ozil ad agosto p o r c a miseria.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Non è che questi offrono 20 milioni per Zapata?
Visto che il giocatore interessa, non si sa mai 
45 milioni per Mata sono una follia.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2014)

Mata giocatorino????????????????????


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Servirebbe a noi uno cosi!


----------



## pennyhill (22 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mata non mi convince esterno,per me il meglio di se lo dà centrale dietro la punta



Rispondo qua. 

Sono d'accordo, ma se vogliono giocare con quei quattro, per me deve giocare lì.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rispondo qua.
> 
> Sono d'accordo, ma se vogliono giocare con quei quattro, per me deve giocare lì.



Januzai a destra e Rooney a sinistra ?

Sarebbe comunque forzato. Potrebbero fare solo 4-3-2-1.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rispondo qua.
> 
> Sono d'accordo, ma se vogliono giocare con quei quattro, per me deve giocare lì.


Si ricomincerebbe a ragionare in quel di Manchester.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Januzai a destra e Rooney a sinistra ?
> 
> Sarebbe comunque forzato. Potrebbero fare solo 4-3-2-1.



IMHO, ora che si avvicina ai 30, Rooney potrebbe mandarti a quel paese se gli chiedi di fare l'esterno.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ricomincerebbe a ragionare in quel di Manchester.



Se prendono un centrale e un regista sì altrimenti contineranno a prendere imbarcate, non può esserci solo Cleverley o Carrick (che è comunque in calo) in mezzo al campo a interdire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rooney ha giocato spesso trequartista in questa stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se prendono un centrale e un regista sì altrimenti contineranno a prendere imbarcate, non può esserci solo Cleverley o Carrick (che è comunque in calo) in mezzo al campo a interdire.


Fellaini s'è spaccato.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> IMHO, ora che si avvicina ai 30, Rooney potrebbe mandarti a quel paese se gli chiedi di fare l'esterno.



Lo mettono regista 

Cosa che Moyes ha fatto diverse volte a partita in corso quest'anno.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ricomincerebbe a ragionare in quel di Manchester.



Mah, per me i problemi più grandi li hanno dietro...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, per me i problemi più grandi li hanno dietro...


Se non altro iniziano a sistemare la squadra davanti, con i vari Valencia, Young, Kagawa non si può andare avanti, poi è chiaro ci sia da lavorare anche dietro.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fellaini s'è spaccato.



Fellaini per me o gioca dietro alle punte o non ha senso tenerlo, in mezzo al campo ce lo vedo poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fellaini per me o gioca dietro alle punte o non ha senso tenerlo, in mezzo al campo ce lo vedo poco.


Penso il progetto fosse quello di schierarlo in mediana e anche io l'ho sempre inquadrato lì, magari mi sbaglierò.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso il progetto fosse quello di schierarlo in mediana e anche io l'ho sempre inquadrato lì, magari mi sbaglierò.



In mediana dici? Mah non so, all'Everton è esploso quando Moyes l'ha messo stabilmente a fare il trequartista, quest'anno giocava in mezzo con prestazioni modeste.
E' chiaro che con Rooney Mata Januzaj e Kagawa ha poco spazio lì davanti e probabilmente lo vuole tenere più arretrato però a me convince il giusto, devono comunque comprare un giocatore che sappia fare entrambe le fasi, uno come Gundogan per esempio.

Comunque come hai detto giustamente sopra devono cacciare Nani Young Valencia e compagnia, loro sono veramente imbarazzanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In mediana dici? Mah non so, all'Everton è esploso quando Moyes l'ha messo stabilmente a fare il trequartista, quest'anno giocava in mezzo con prestazioni modeste.
> E' chiaro che con Rooney Mata Januzaj e Kagawa ha poco spazio lì davanti e probabilmente lo vuole tenere più arretrato però a me convince il giusto, devono comunque comprare un giocatore che sappia fare entrambe le fasi, uno come Gundogan per esempio.
> 
> Comunque come hai detto giustamente sopra devono cacciare Nani Young Valencia e compagnia, loro sono veramente imbarazzanti.


Credo che con un contesto di squadra diverso avrebbe potuto rendere, in mediana, ai livelli dell'Everton, con contesto di squadra ovviamente mi riferisco alla possibilità di poter giocare con i vari Januzaj, Rooney e Van Persie al massimo. Questi ultimi pure hanno rappresentato un problema perché tra infortuni e acciacchi vari non hanno mai permesso al Manchester di esprimersi al 100%, poi c'è il problema difesa che abbiamo accennato con Jino e infine il problema esterni con Valencia, Young e Nani che si son rivelati dei bluff clamorosi, ricollegandomi a Fellaini non credo che gli abbia giovato giocare con questi, poi vabbè, tralasciando che si sia spaccato anche lui.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Grande giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Sono molto stupida, mi sembra strano che Mou abbia dato il consenso a questa cessione piu che altro per darlo a una diretta concorrente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


>


* Juan Mata al Manchester United, è ufficiale*


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384783 ha scritto:


> Sono molto stupida, mi sembra strano che Mou abbia dato il consenso a questa cessione piu che altro per darlo a una diretta concorrente.



Con questi soldi prenderanno Diego Costa a luglio, dubito che a Mou dispiaccia aver ceduto Mata allo United


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384783 ha scritto:


> Sono molto stupida, mi sembra strano che Mou abbia dato il consenso a questa cessione piu che altro per darlo a una diretta concorrente.



Ha fatto un colpaccio... ha venduto ad oltre 40 un giocatore in un ruolo stra coperto, l'ha sostituito con un certo Salah decisamente più giovane e con le caratteristiche da contropiedista che piacciono a Mou ed ora avanzano tanti soldi per completare la rosa. 

Colpaccio. Ovviamente lo United è stato preso per il collo vista la sua situazione traballante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Sono molto stupida, mi sembra strano che Mou abbia dato il consenso a questa cessione piu che altro per darlo a una diretta concorrente.



sei proprio stupida  lo hanno venduto 45 milioni e manco fa il titolare, hanno fatto un grossissimo, per carità in precedenza ho detto giocatorino cosi per provocazione ma secondo me è molto sopravvalutato..


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con questi soldi prenderanno Diego Costa a luglio, dubito che a Mou dispiaccia aver ceduto Mata allo United



Ma se lo prendessero subito, proprio no eh ?


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Per me, per quanto bravo, non vale assolutamente 45 milioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2014)

wow grande il mio United


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me, per quanto bravo, non vale assolutamente 45 milioni.



vale più di vari jovetic, lamela ecc...
forse non 45, ma non meno di 35/38mln...


----------



## Rui Costa (23 Gennaio 2014)

Non più di 25 mln per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei proprio stupida  lo hanno venduto 45 milioni e manco fa il titolare, hanno fatto un grossissimo, per carità *in precedenza ho detto giocatorino cosi per provocazione* ma secondo me è molto sopravvalutato..


Robi amico mio inizia a ritrattare rendendosi conto della cantonata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vale più di vari jovetic, lamela ecc...
> forse non 45, ma non meno di 35/38mln...



ma anche 40 tranquillamente...stiamo parlando di un giocatore di 25-26 anni


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Robi amico mio inizia a ritrattare rendendosi conto della cantonata



era per dire che è sopravvalutatol renditi conto, 45 milioni...


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2014)

comunque non è nemmeno cosi forte come dite, ad adesso per me la valutazione giusta è 15 milioni


----------



## Dave (24 Gennaio 2014)

25/30 milioni li vale, 45 no dai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> era per dire che è sopravvalutatol renditi conto, 45 milioni...


Però Robi amico mio cerca comunque di mantenere una sua coerenza


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2014)

sì, vabbè, facciamo pure 5 dilazionati in dieci anni.
uno che ti garantisce almeno 15 gol e 20 assist a stagione vale massimo 15 milioni.
va beeeeene. soprattutto quando poi vedi che ne tirano fuori 40 per il primo witsel che passa.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, vabbè, facciamo pure 5 mln dilazionati in dieci anni.
> uno che ti garantisce almeno 15 gol e 20 assist a stagione vale massimo 15 milioni.
> va beeeeene. soprattutto quando poi vedi che ne tirano fuori 40 per il primo witsel che passa.


Corrego..uno che fa almeno 15 gol e 20 assist nella PREMIER LEAGUE..non nel campionato copa-cabana...

Contando che fernandinho è stato pagato 40...pastore 40 lucas dalla liga brasiliani 40 e passa...

Questo dovrebbe valere 15???? ahahaha


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Gennaio 2014)

Strapagato, Sheva all'apice della sua carriera fu venduto alla stessa cifra. Certo, 8 anni fa, però...


----------



## O Animal (27 Gennaio 2014)

Maglia numero 8:


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Corrego..uno che fa almeno 15 gol e 20 assist nella PREMIER LEAGUE..non nel campionato copa-cabana...
> 
> Contando che fernandinho è stato pagato 40...pastore 40 lucas dalla liga brasiliani 40 e passa...
> 
> Questo dovrebbe valere 15???? ahahaha



Impeccabile


----------

